# Bridgestone LM-25 vs LM-22?



## SizzlerMA (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi,

Anybody know the differences between Bridgestone LM-25 vs LM-22? This is for my 2004 300i ZHP in Seattle which I'll be taking frequently on ski trips. Questions:

1) H-rated LM-25 vs H-rated LM-22, which is better on snow/dry/rain?
2) V-rated LM-25 vs H-rated LM-22, which is better on snow/dry/rain?
3) Should I bother staggering either LM-25 or LM-22, e.g., 245 rear and 225 front, or will this potentially cause snow problems without helping too much on the dry/wet?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

SizzlerMA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody know the differences between Bridgestone LM-25 vs LM-22? This is for my 2004 300i ZHP in Seattle which I'll be taking frequently on ski trips. Questions:
> 
> ...


From the winter tire sticky :

Bridgestone is making slight changes to the LM22 and renaming it the LM25 and should be phasing those in over the next two years, much like Dunlop did with the Winter Sport M2/M3. They should be considered near-equivalents like the old M2/M3 as we see only a slight tread pattern change and expect very little difference in the new tires.

At this point the main reason to buy the LM25 over the LM22 is for the possibility of needing a replacement down the road. If you were to need a single tire for any reason, obviously in the future getting an LM25 would be much easier since the LM22 are being phased out.

225/40R18 will fit on both the 8" front and 8.5" rear wheel with no problems. If you are frequently taking ski trips, I would tend to recommend this option rather than staggering.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Gary,

Any personal feedback you have as to how effective these tires really are in snow, especially in comparison to a WS-50?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Gary,
> 
> Any personal feedback you have as to how effective these tires really are in snow, especially in comparison to a WS-50?


A WS-50 would be quite a step up in deep snow and even packed snow and ice. It will, however, be a large step down in steering response and dry handling.

more on this in my winter tire sticky : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74115 :thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Doh! I didn't read that. Thank you sir.


----------

